# Tyranid Faq Has Arrived!!!!!!!



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It's here at last!

[EDIT]

Mawloc can target enemy units with Terror from the Deep!!! OMG!
Tyrant Guard DO count as a Retinue!
Doom can't Leech units in vehicles!
Mycetic Spore drop pods can be moved out of the way by other models, e.g. if tank shocked!


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Good now my good Nid playing friend wont be using doom on my terminators


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

it's about fraking time.:victory:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Take that stupid DoM!!!


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm just going to post the link to the FAQ and Errata here, so no one has to actually try to find it amidst the poor design of GW's website.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

er why doesnt the shadows in the warp affect psychers taking a test in vehicles??? surely is the prescence of the creature and not the completely unarmoured open topped truck that should make the difference???


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

callred said:


> er why doesnt the shadows in the warp affect psychers taking a test in vehicles??? surely is the prescence of the creature and not the completely unarmoured open topped truck that should make the difference???


It's just GW's way of punishing anyone that plays a non-mech army, like nids, because those that play mech-armies are The Holy Ones!

Also, am quite chuffed to have been the first to spot it... Although I probably wasn't


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

when we roll in da rhinos we wear tinfoil hats ... they "FOIL" your attempts to use crazy powers on us 
Just kitten


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

That's the Uber-Stupid change on this one. Doom not kill inside vehicles=fair, it can still blow them up, and suck them dry next turn. Being inside a can stopping Shadow=Epic Fail! Only allowing one Hive Commander to outflank a unit=stoopid, but not unexpected. The major still unaddressed issue: Do they give bonus while offboard. It's odd that your IC's can't join podding troops. Everyone else's can....Ah well, doesn't affect my army much, other than the "No Cansucking Doom!" - which I expected.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Lictors are back to being somewhat more useful, with their +1 to Reserves stacking with the Hive Tyrant's.

sucks we can't send down empty Spores though...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree that the shadow in the warp ruling is ridiculous (apparently tanks are warp-proof)
The doom not affecting vehicles is fair, but the cover saves is a bit iffy for me, sure it might be fair and all, but it makes no freaking sense (as does the SITW ruling). 
Rocks..... interfering with brain melting aura's since 2010....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

oblivion8 said:


> I agree that the shadow in the warp ruling is ridiculous (apparently tanks are warp-proof)


Agreed.



> The doom not affecting vehicles is fair, but the cover saves is a bit iffy for me, sure it might be fair and all, but it makes no freaking sense (as does the SITW ruling)


I'd rather something be fair and not be fluffy than it be fluffy and horrifically imbalanced (i.e. the Doom Spirit Leeching people in vehicles).


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Now I find it intersting that you can not take a Tyranid Prime in a Mycetic spore with a unit of Warriors now...
on page 2 it says that if a tyranid unit takes a Mycetic spore, can an independent character join the brood before deployment (and hence deep strike in with the brood) and the answer is No....


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Grrrrrr...I still dont know what wins out of lash whips and banshee masks


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Banshee masks. It's in the FAQ....


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I recon thats a nice FAQ for the most part, some sensible answers (and an appropriate nerfing of the Doom)... but I just cant get behind no ICs in mycetics and worst of all assaulting spore mines. They are now the absolute most useless option to appear in any codex anywhere.

So spore mines start on the board, and dont move first... so a first turn tank shock or random shot destroys them all. Then even if they do survive for a few turns the enemy dont even need to bother shooting at them because he can just assault, mebbe lose 1 model, and then is still likely to take out most of the mines (as with their random movement they are likely to be quite close together... even if they didnt destroy each other when they first scattered).


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank God about Doom. I can finaly go bak and wipe that Smile off there face when they try to Doom my Rhino Troops.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darklove said:


> Mawloc can target enemy units with Terror from the Deep!!! OMG! -RAW
> Tyrant Guard DO count as a Retinue! -RAW
> Doom can't Leech units in vehicles!
> Mycetic Spore drop pods can be moved out of the way by other models, e.g. if tank shocked! -RAW


The clarity of Leech and Shadow against transported models is great, but basically everything else was RAW :wink:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

And once again, GW does a few things right, most things medicore, and a few idiotically.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> And once again, GW does a few things right, most things medicore, and a few idiotically.


Which is the GW we all know and love


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Blood Angel FAQ did the same, as it is the inmates running the asylum there at GW!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I'd rather something be fair and not be fluffy than it be fluffy and horrifically imbalanced (i.e. the Doom Spirit Leeching people in vehicles).


Oh, I completly agree, however that was just the one thing that I couldnt wrap my head around. And to be honest ive never ran into the cover thing, so I dunno how unbalanced it was to begin with (although I do know of the cheese possible with affecting transported units).


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I can understand the not affecting units in transports for Doom... perhaps its some kind of line of site thing, perhaps he has to see his targets to effect his power... That could also be a way to explain cover saves, you duck behind a rock, cant be seen cant be effected...

I cant get that last one in the FAQ though, about regeneration.
is it saying that you can only regenerate a wound once? Such as a Trygon can only ever regen a total of 6 wounds over a game? or that you can only regenerate wounds lost in the preivous round. 
EI: I got shot twice in round 1, lost 2 wounds, come round 2 I can try to regen those wounds, but say I dont get them, come round 3 can I still try to regen those 2 wounds lost in round one? or is it too far gone now?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think they're saying the math is simple. Take dice equal to starting wounds, subtract dice equal to current wounds, roll the remaining dice to recover.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Some people claim that they've suffered 10 wounds so roll 10 dice to get wounds back... evem though they have been jammy sods, rolled 9 6s already and are on 5 wounds- mean they are pretty much unkillable from that point on.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, so I was just looking to deep into it, and some people are being to crazy with it and saying by turn 3 they took 9 wounds total so keep rolling them... thats a bit nutz


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I for one am extremely happy that I had the Doom's rules down to a tee from the begining. I knew that because there is no rule for a unit to fallback from inside a transpot to the outside of it and that they are not considered fearless while inside that the leech rule would never effect vehicles because they have no leadership.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

dthwish09 said:


> I for one am extremely happy that I had the Doom's rules down to a tee from the begining. I knew that because there is no rule for a unit to fallback from inside a transpot to the outside of it and that they are not considered fearless while inside that the leech rule would never effect vehicles because they have no leadership.


But the aura is not a shooting attack, and any wounds caused by it would therefor not cause a moral check anyway. So although you might have got the right answer, your reasoning is off.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

darklove said:


> But the aura is not a shooting attack, and any wounds caused by it would therefor not cause a moral check anyway. So although you might have got the right answer, your reasoning is off.


Erm it can cause a moral check, losing 25% of your squad in any single phase for any reason causes a moral check. 

Aramoro


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darklove said:


> But the aura is not a shooting attack, and any wounds caused by it would therefor not cause a moral check anyway. So although you might have got the right answer, your reasoning is off.





Aramoro said:


> Erm it can cause a moral check, losing 25% of your squad in any single phase for any reason causes a moral check.
> 
> Aramoro


This.
RAW, some weird and uncovered situations came up when hurting people inside a transport, they're theoretically possible in the normal rules (multiple psykers in a transport taking Perils attacks), but very very unlikely.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

@aramaro surely it gets tedious writing your signature at the bottom of every post?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> @aramaro surely it gets tedious writing your signature at the bottom of every post?


Not really I'm a programmer by trade so my typing tend to be quick and fairly automatic to be honest, I mostly don't even know i'm doing it.

Aramoro


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its a sign of Proffesionalism. Do you work in a Cubicle by chance :wink:

Im glad that in the end all the Doom Players were proven to be abusing the RAW and RAI to hit units in transports. Because of this I see Doom not being apart of Copy and Paste List anymore. 

Hmmm... Copy and Past List, or CAPL.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i wouldn't be too sure of that Warlock, the doom is still a fairly hellasious model for its point cost, with all the abilities and powers of a normal Zoanthorpe and bonus abilities for being himself, i thin he'll still be a copy and paste kinda guy.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its still the marker of those people who play for fun or those that play to win... the competetive people will include him, the fun people will run a million miles in the other direction. I had shelved my nids up until this FAQ came out, but now I've bought a fresh new load of bugs to make a half decent 8th ed army and will be cracking open the cupboard... but a Doom conversion is still not on the cards- no way, never...


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

no shadow in the warp if you are in a vehicle

mmmmmm tere seams to be a shadow over my warp explorer geus I have to go inside to have a better signal


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

Although I am glad DoM has been to the vet to get fixed. I have to play devils advocate for shadows of the warp. Just for the sheer fact that Runes of Warding force the 3d6 dice roll regardless of where the Farseer is on the table.

Granted I can see this being changed in the 5th ed codex, whenever that comes, to mimic shadows of the warp errata but as is I think GW is giving into whining to much.


----------

